# how clen should scrap aluminium be before I melt it



## trapper (Feb 25, 2013)

Well I'm slowly getting there have started building my furnace (old gas cylinder method)Im just waiting on delivery of some lining material.

My question is , I've got hold of some old timing chain covers disc brake pods thermostat housing etc how clean should these be before I try to melt em, is it worth cleaning them in an acid bath....... I do annodizing so have one available.


----------



## xalky (Feb 25, 2013)

They don't have to be pristine. Degreased and clean is good enough. Residual paint and corrosion and things of that nature will burn off or float in the melt. I'm no expert. I've seen guys melt some of the dirtiest stuff.


----------

